# [KVM] ASIA (LA) + LATAM (Miami) + EU (Germany) ¡¡ SUPER SPEED @ 30% OFF !



## Increhost

Hi there, Welcome to *INCREHOST* !! thank you for stopping by !!

*- Get to Know Us -* [ www.increhost.com ]

* Funded and runned by Geeks, we REALLY enjoy what we do !!
* We have been online officially since 2005 (check our WHOIS).
* Based in Montevideo / Uruguay (South America) (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uruguay).
* Tech and Sales Support in *English* / *Spanish* / *Portuguese*.
* You can Reach Us by Email, Chat, Phone or just Visit Us @ the Office!!
* (http://increhost.com/en/contact-us.html).

*- Where are our Servers -*

* Montevideo / Uruguay
* Frankfurt / Germany
* Los Angeles / USA
* Miami / USA

*- What are we Offering Today -*

¡¡¡ Full SSD & HDD Powered Virtual Private Servers !!!

*- LATIN AMERICA SUPER SPEED - MIAMI OFFER -*

*[VPS] - KVM 100% SSD Basic @ CoreSite Miami / Florida [uSA]*
---------------------------------------------------------
Technology: KVM Virtualization
RAM Amount: 2 GB (2048 MegaBytes)
Server CPU: Intel Xeon E5 (2 Cores)
Hard Disk Space: 7 GB (Full *100% SSD* RAID10) [*Dedicated Space*]
Monthly Transfer: 1 TB (TeraBytes)

**** Instant Activation !! ****

=> Only *USD 7 /mo* (with Coupon *VPBSSD*) !!

** Direct Order Link: https://www.increhost.com/clients/cart.php?a=add&pid=32*

*- ASIA - SUPER SPEED LOS ANGELES OFFER -*

*[VPS] - KVM HDD Starter @ QuadraNet LA / California [uSA]*
---------------------------------------------------------
Technology: KVM Virtualization
RAM Amount: 2 GB (2048 MegaBytes)
Server CPU: Intel Xeon (2 Cores)
Hard Disk Space: 20 GB (Full HDD RAID10) [*Dedicated Space*]
Monthly Transfer: 1 TB (TeraBytes)

**** Instant Activation !! ****

=> Only *USD 7 /mo* (with Coupon *VPBSSD*) !!

** Direct Order Link: https://www.increhost.com/clients/cart.php?a=add&pid=41*

*- EUROPE - SUPER SPEED FRANKFURT OFFER -*

*[VPS] - KVM HDD Starter @ Accelerated Frankfurt / [Germany]*
---------------------------------------------------------
Technology: KVM Virtualization
RAM Amount: 1 GB (1024 MegaBytes)
Server CPU: Intel i7 (1 Cores)
Hard Disk Space: 20 GB (HDD RAID10) [*Dedicated Space*]
Monthly Transfer: 500 GB (GigaBytes)

**** Instant Activation !! ****

=> Only *USD 7 /mo* (with Coupon *VPBSSD*) !!

** Direct Order Link: https://www.increhost.com/clients/cart.php?a=add&pid=31*


*- What comes with Every VPS -*

* 1 Dedicated IPv4 Address.
* 1 Dedicated IPv6 Address.
* SolusVM VPS Panel (Reboot, Reinstall, Manage your server using a Web Dashboard).
* Reverse DNS Available (upon request).
* Multiple OS Choices (Debian, Ubuntu, CentOS, etc).
* Bandwidth, RAM & CPU Graph Monitoring (provided by SolusVM Dashboard).

*- Network Looking Glass -*

* Please check Server Latency and Download Speeds:

* Miami [uS] http://miami.lg.increhost.com/
* Los Angeles [uS] http://la.lg.increhost.com/
* Frankfurt [DE] http://frankfurt.lg.increhost.com/

*- Datacenter & Location Specs -*

* Our Miami Servers are currently Located in CoreSite's Datacenter
(http://www.coresite.com/miami-data-center.php).

We have specially choosed this location due to the extremely fast connection
to Latin America, despite the Datancenter's already known Reputation & Capabilities.

* Our Los Angeles Servers are currently located in QuadraNet Datacenter
(http://quadranet.com/company/los-angeles/)

We choose this location as it allow us to have a great latency plus a very
good bandwidth + traffic posibilities.

* Our Europe Servers are currently Located in Accelerated's Datacenter (http://www.accelerated.de/en/).

We choose this Datacenter due to a very good European connectivity, very nice technical support, and pretty good network stability & speed.

*- FAQ (Frequently Asked Questions) -*

Q: Are Services Managed, what support do you provide?
A: This services are semi-managed. We provide network and hardware support, and help you with you
need to configure stuff (we like to help a lot, but probably won't do it for you, though).

Q: Do you have a test IP?
A: Yes, just check Our LookingGlass Section on top ^.

Q: Can I upgrade or downgrade my VPS at any time?
A: Yes, this is easily done via our Clients Portal.

Q: I've paid for my VPS, when will it be set up?
A: All VPS plans are Activated almost Instantly.

*- Do you have Further Questions ? -*

Please, do not hesitate in communicating with us by E-mail, Chat, Phone or just Visit Us @
our Office!! http://increhost.com/en/contact-us.html

It is OK also to Send Us private messages =)

*HAVE A GREAT DAY* !!


----------



## sv01

> [KVM] ASIA (LA)


wut ?


----------



## fahad

sv01 said:


> wut ?


There is an Los-Angles in Asia !!!!


----------



## peterw

Increhost said:


> Based in Montevideo / Uruguay


But no vps offer from Uruguay?


----------



## Increhost

peterw said:


> But no vps offer from Uruguay?


Nope, none yet, we are working on this, but things are going slow


----------



## Increhost

sv01 said:


> wut ?





fahad said:


> There is an Los-Angles in Asia !!!!


Hi, LA is not in Asia, as Miami is not in LATAM, they're simple pointers that gives you an idea

from where the services are given and to what geographic zones are those Servers optimized for.

thank you for your interest


----------



## Netxons

A bit mislead on the topic =)


----------



## johnlth93

Monthly Transfer: 500 GB

is shown on the billing panel instead of 1TB as listed above.

https://www.increhost.com/clients/cart.php?a=add&pid=32


----------



## Increhost

johnlth93 said:


> Monthly Transfer: 500 GB
> 
> is shown on the billing panel instead of 1TB as listed above.
> 
> https://www.increhost.com/clients/cart.php?a=add&pid=32


Hi, traffic is updated after the order, but I get the confussion, will change it on the next offer.

Thank you for the feedback !


----------

